
Artificial Intelligence Sheds New Light on the Origins of the Bible - jerryhuang100
http://gizmodo.com/artificial-intelligence-sheds-new-light-on-the-origins-1769736018
======
jerryhuang100
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2016/04/05/1522200113.abst...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2016/04/05/1522200113.abstract)

